# Battery Drain Issue with CM7DX



## pjd17011 (Jul 9, 2011)

First off I wanted to say what an Awesome ROM CM7DX is!!! This is by far the best ROM for the DX IMHO. I also understand that this is an experimental Beta and that the issues with it are currently being addressed. I'm following the pending issues and I have the fixes loaded for the camera, camcorder, torch, GPS, etc. I have also been installing all the nightlies.

I have noticed a few things that I would like to report to try to help with getting a resolution for this. I have noticed an unusually high percentage of use for Cell standby, Phone idle, and android OS. I have taken screen shots and will post them. I had recently taken my phone off the charger and snapped the shots:

View attachment 255


View attachment 256


Thanks!


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Those three are a killer on all AOSP roms, however i do also notice it the most on my X. How is service around where you live? when i go to places that only get 1-2 bars, battery life is severely worse for me. Not sure if it is a CM4DX issue, CM issue, AOSP issue, or DX issue...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to DX Subforum. Developer is for dev releases only thx.
Also this is a known problem by CVPCS and as soon as he gets back from his business, hes working hardcore on all these issues...just give it time


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Based on the times the phone has been unplugged in the pics and the small amount of other apps running, I would say these appear comparatively larger. Of the apps shown, those 3 will always use the most power on their own (screen may be higher but will vary based on how you use, not how long it is running). You have to look at these in comparison to: 1. how long the phone has been off the charger and 2. how much actual use the other items are showing. After a few hours of use on the battery, you should see those percentages get smaller (unless you leave the phone with data and the screen off the whole time). The reason they appear higher than the UI Formerly Known as Blur, is that the Moto ROM has a lot of framework components that run and use battery and cpu. These processes make the System/Standby/Phone Idle seem lower on the stock ROM because they each eat up a percentage of the battery. Basically I am saying since there are less apps running, the percentages are larger, although their usage my not be any higher than stock.

Just my comparative observations between a stock X and a CM7 X side by side.


----------

